# highschool football team using N O Explode



## tbrunt (Oct 9, 2006)

Lots of the kids on my son's highschool football team have started taking N O Explode before games.  I just found out about this.

The kids are convinced that it improves their performance during the game.

I'm not completely closed minded about things like that as long as I'm sure there is no danger.  I'm not convinced, however, that these kids have any idea what's in this product, what it really does, or what could go wrong.

I have no expertise on this subject.  My advice is not likely to be taken seriously, but I believe advice from a place like this will have some real impact.

I have read that n o explode contains creatin, and I have been told that creatin can cause dehydration when you take it before long edurance activities.  Is that right?

My son vomited at the end of the game on Friday and had to be carried off the field.  That may or may not have anything to do with taking this stuff, but I have to find out more before I can eliminate the correlation in my mind.

Also, I got the impression that some of the kids were taking quite a bit more than what was recommended on the container.  My son will not confirm that because he doesn't want to get anyone in trouble.  Neither do I.

Can you folks give me some good information to pass along to my kid (and maybe his teammates?)


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

no-xplode is overhyped crap. thats why i went through 6bottles  . but its high priced IMO. how old is your son? no-xplode is just a pre-workout amplifier(sp?). i only took 2scoop of it on training days. yes it does contain creatine and caffeine and stuff. thats why it says to drink 120oz of water aday. IMO caffeine is just as good as no-xplode and its only 5bucks for a bottle of it and well no-xplode is anywhere from 40-60 bucks. save your money  .


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

tbrunt said:


> Lots of the kids on my son's highschool football team have started taking N O Explode before games.  I just found out about this.
> 
> The kids are convinced that it improves their performance during the game.
> 
> ...


I see no reason at all for kids under 18 to use any supplements. A multi vitamin/Mineral is fine but that is all I would let my kids use.


----------



## andyo (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I see no reason at all for kids under 18 to use any supplements. A multi vitamin/Mineral is fine but that is all I would let my kids use.



I agree, that is such nonsense that they would actually need this crap. 

There is absolutely NO research to back up the claims made by BSN or any other producer of NO Supps.....


----------



## bballstud (Oct 9, 2006)

it does give u a energy burst..but if there not carefull and drinkin enough water they will cramp up.. i take sumperpump250 before i play baseball its just like no explode..  And i dont think it will hurt your kids my whole football football team pretty much takes alot of shiot before games.. they drink redlines or take yellowjackets.  Some do coke before they play.  Some take ephedra.. some take roids..which is y are players are always gettin hurt! not by getting hit.. by hittin someone else hard.. in the past two years 2 football kids have died from broken necks.. football players in are town are animals but still pussys!


----------



## tbrunt (Oct 9, 2006)

These kids are 17.  Some are 16.  I can tell my kid not to use it, but it would help if I could get some specific information on why not to use it.  

I cannot control their actions when they're out of my site.  They're in a culture where they're desparate to do anything that will help them win a football game.

It's easy for me to say that's nuts.  It is nuts.  But it's not that easy for me to convince all of my kids friends of this.

Do any of you think this stuff had something do do with my kid vomiting after the game?  I guess dehydration is my primary concern.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

tbrunt said:


> These kids are 17.  Some are 16.  I can tell my kid not to use it, but it would help if I could get some specific information on why not to use it.
> 
> I cannot control their actions when they're out of my site.  They're in a culture where they're desparate to do anything that will help them win a football game.
> 
> ...



i've thrown up a few times during my workouts while using it.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

all he needs is really -

1. Diet
2. Training
3. multivitmain/mineral
4. some whey


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 9, 2006)

tbrunt said:


> These kids are 17.  Some are 16.  I can tell my kid not to use it, but it would help if I could get some specific information on why not to use it.
> 
> I cannot control their actions when they're out of my site.  They're in a culture where they're desparate to do anything that will help them win a football game.
> 
> ...



IMO foreman couldn't have put it any better. The energy burst from the no-xplode is from all of the stimulants in it, which will make most people shit. If your son is playing a game that would not be a pleseant feeling. Also, getting addicted to no-xplode is very easy. Not because it works good, but again because of it's stimulants.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 9, 2006)

Kids have a very hard time being convinced not to use something that's been hyped a lot and especially when all his/her friends are using it.  I gave an explanation a while back about why NO-Xplode induces vomitting during and sometimes after workouts, and why it's nothing to be afraid of.

It's not dangerous if you do it right, which is all you need to explain to him.  Creatine feeds more water to your muscles which means you need to feed more water to yourself to stay hydrated, it's as simple as that.  As far as the vomitting, make sure he's mixing the scoops more diluted (using more water) even though it takes away some of the flavor it does help.  And have him eat something small and thick like a small amount of oats, or a couple nutri-grain bars (they aren't that good for you but it's probably something he wouldn't mind eating, and it will help)

It says not to eat anything with it but that's more of a meal they're talking about.  The contents of NO-Xplode release a lot of gaseous vapor when churned up in liquid especially when being digested in the stomach so eating something porous like oats or bread will not only slow up the churning but also absorb some of it and have it go through the digestive system in more of a solid form.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

kenwood said:


> all he needs is really -
> 
> 1. Diet
> 2. Training
> ...



He isnt concerned with any of this, all he is concerned about is whether or not this sup is safew for his son and his son's team to use.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Being dehydrated is serious enough in its own especially if the athelete is already sweating anyways. I see absolutly NO REASON to use this. You can relay this to him, these things are not approved by the FDA and are not ever 100% safe, especially by kids who know nothing about it. I would tell him to carb up a few days before the game and he should have all the energy he needs. Besides, a sup like this normally would only last around an hour or so, and a football game lasts about 3.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

Here READ THIS THREAD : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=70788 

read Trouble's posts.

she talks about NO inducers and etc.


----------



## bballstud (Oct 9, 2006)

if anything.. if they need energy have them drink water all day and have a redbull or something.. im sure all the sugar will give him some boost.  And if they simply still want to take it like they said about the fda he is right no1 knows whats its long term effect is.  So i would recomend taking half the serving if really needed.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Theres no reason for a 17 year old to take anything to do with energy. He is 17 for christ sake! Hell kids that are 17 have to take ridlin half the time because they wont calm down. I would tell him to get off of it because theres no need for any 17 year old to every have any trouble finding the energy to get through an entire football game. If they are, then their coaches must not be running them enough during practice.


----------



## bballstud (Oct 9, 2006)

i agree with you double d.  I turn 17 in jan and i have tookin noexplode for one month prob 6 monthes ago and it did make me sit on the tolet for about 10 min before i worked about and i ate a lite snack before i had it to..  But i just started takin superpump250 and it has really helped me with strength and i feel fine after i take it.  But i drink 1 and a half gallons of water a day. and prob two or three gatoraides.  I would not take this more than one month though because i like to have natural gains with just protein fishoil and multivitm sometimes creatine.  But once they get to college i went to a couple showcases i was invited to over the summer and we went through the weight room and it is required for them to take creatine and wheyprotein.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Again sir, I have children and I know for a fact that if I knew nothing about something they were putting into their body, then they wouldnt be using it, well if I had a say in it. With that said I am glad you are taking it upon yourself to check out this supplement. Supplements are normally not going to hurt anyone, however if your kid is puking because of it, then that in itself is unhealthy.....enough said.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2006)

NO-Explode is merely a pre-workout stimulant, and nothing more.  Nothing in it should cause any kind of vomiting or dehydration issues, as long as your son isnt prone to these sort of things from stimulants such as caffeine.

Its very expensive and IMO works no better than a few cups of coffee for 10 times the cost.

I see no real danger other than teaching kids that expensive supplements are the way to go before big games.

A solid meal 90-120 minutes prior to the game would be much more appropriate.


----------



## The_Synyster (Dec 18, 2006)

There is absolutly nothing wrong with your son taking N.O. Explode, its a supplement that simply works. Taking it before a game probly wont do any good because the effects only last about an hour. He is better eating a high carb mean about 15 hours before a game. thats what I do and have plenty of energy for a full game. N.O. Explode is a pre training supplemt, not a pre game supplement. Your son should use it befor he weight lifts at school with the team or at home on his own. As for the vomiting, its nothing to worry about, he probly just felt the effect of the supplement, the energy, and worked his body hard enough to make it throw up, it wont happen all the time. Its safe, I personally use it and find it very effective. I play high school football as well as your son, im 16 and by using this supplement i can now bench 265 lbs and parallel squat 550 lbs. Just tell him to use it to gain muscles in the weight room, not to hype up for a game. build the muscle before the game and there wont be a risk of injury from just being hyper and doing stupid things. So yes its a safe supplement, but no dont take it before a game, take it before the workout. Hope i cleared some things up for you.

   Yours Truely,
       The Syn


----------



## kidbodybilder (Dec 20, 2006)

this post is dead y u trying 2 bring it back football is over


----------

